# 4 female mice need a home, Surrey



## AnnaT

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:4
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice
Sex: Female
Age(s): all under 1 year
Name(s): Sonnet, Solo, Jingles and Bella
Colours: two are black and white and the other 2 are beige and white
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: They came from a large rescue in Wales where the man had bred his mice out of control
Will the group be split: I would love them to go as a 4, but they can go in pairs.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: These girls need lots of love. They are typical little mice and love running around


photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT

Last Novemeber a house was cleared of over 500 mice after the owner had let them breed out of control all over his property! All mice were placed, but unfortunately one of therescues who took a large group has closed.
As is the rescue policy, any animal that leaves our care leaves with our backup, so these mice have been bought back here in the hope that they will finally find homes.

Considering these ladies have had mimimal human contact, they are very friendly and easy to hold as you can see in the photos!

So say hello to Sonnet, Solo, Jingles and Bella
















Sleepy







Jingles with a J on her back!







So pretty!


----------



## zany_toon

They are really gorgeous!! I wish I was closer to you as I would love to have some more mice  Best of luck finding them homes.


----------



## AnnaT

how far are you zany?


----------



## Akai-Chan

AnnaT said:


> how far are you zany?


Zany is in Scotland. Lanarkshire I believe.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## AnnaT

Akai-Chan said:


> Zany is in Scotland. Lanarkshire I believe.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thats a shame  Hopefully these ladies wont be waiting too long for their forever home. They have been in rescue for far too long


----------



## zany_toon

AnnaT said:


> Thats a shame  Hopefully these ladies wont be waiting too long for their forever home. They have been in rescue for far too long


Afraid Akai's right!! It took me almost a year to find some one to get mice from here!! Now I have 13  I really hope that you find them homes as they look like lovely girls :crying:


----------



## AnnaT

These girls are now reserved!


----------



## zany_toon

Yay!!! I'm glad to hear they have a new forever home


----------



## zany_toon

AnnaT said:


> Me too. They are going to live with our very own Akai-Chan


In that case she better keep us updated with piccies!! They are real sweeties!


----------



## AnnaT

zany_toon said:


> In that case she better keep us updated with piccies!! They are real sweeties!


She better had! Hehe I just changed their cage round and added some new toys and now they are all excited. Adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## zany_toon

AnnaT said:


> She better had! Hehe I just changed their cage round and added some new toys and now they are all excited. Adorable :001_tt1:


Mice really love having their cage changed don't they?? Chip gets really depressed if I don't change the layout of his cage at least once a week - it gives him a new lease of life every time it's done!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

zany_toon said:


> In that case she better keep us updated with piccies!! They are real sweeties!


Don't worry Zany, there will be plenty of pics  Really can;t wait to get them ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## AnnaT

zany_toon said:


> Mice really love having their cage changed don't they?? Chip gets really depressed if I don't change the layout of his cage at least once a week - it gives him a new lease of life every time it's done!!


Yes I know! Its so cute! I think I will change it around again later seeing as it makes them so happy!


----------



## AnnaT

This home has fallen through so these girls are still looking for their forever home.


----------



## AnnaT

Still looking


----------



## AnnaT

These lovley ladies are still waiting for a home to call their own


----------



## niki87

are they still looking for a home? thanks


----------



## AnnaT

niki87 said:


> are they still looking for a home? thanks


Yup. Still here.


----------



## niki87

how old are they? And can you to rochdale for the petrol money? Thanks, Niki


----------



## AnnaT

niki87 said:


> how old are they? And can you to rochdale for the petrol money? Thanks, Niki


That would be an 8 hour drive for me so I am unable to help!


----------



## xkimxo

Hi there id love to take on these girls if there still available, I havent owned mice for a few years, im a rat owner now but theres always lots of love and room here :smile5: Im new to this site so i have no idea how to pm you on here or anything but my email is [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT

I have emailed you xkimxo


----------



## AnnaT

Reserved


----------



## xkimxo

This site is great i came on here for advice on first time dog ownership and am ending up with 4 new additions to the family.

I cannot wait to meet the girls and take them to their new home :smile5:

Big pets at home trip tommorrow for lots of new accessories.


----------



## AnnaT

xkimxo said:


> This site is great i came on here for advice on first time dog ownership and am ending up with 4 new additions to the family.
> 
> I cannot wait to meet the girls and take them to their new home :smile5:
> 
> Big pets at home trip tommorrow for lots of new accessories.


I agree this site is very good. I have found some excellent homes on here 

Remember these are rescue mice so need spoiling


----------



## zany_toon

xkimxo said:


> This site is great i came on here for advice on first time dog ownership and am ending up with 4 new additions to the family.
> 
> I cannot wait to meet the girls and take them to their new home :smile5:
> 
> Big pets at home trip tommorrow for lots of new accessories.





AnnaT said:


> I agree this site is very good. I have found some excellent homes on here
> 
> Remember these are rescue mice so need spoiling


Hooray!!!! I'm so glad these little girls now have a home! I've been feeling so guilty over Christmas thinking about them that I'd decided if they didn't get homes by the end of this month I was travelling down to Surrey and back to get them - to hell with the repression and global warming when meeces need help!!!! Well done on offering them a new hom xkimxo, and as Anna T said, please ensure that you spoil them (and keep us updated on them!)


----------



## xkimxo

They are definatly going to be spoilt little girls :smile5:

When i told my other half about them he just sighed and said 

'ahh something else to pee on my playstation controller', but i know hes excited too, i catch him talking to the ratties all the time.

And i will of course keep everyone posted with their progress.


----------



## Midnight

Good on you  Anna is lovely i got my Madam Dusty from her :thumbup: x Lots of piccys please  x


----------



## AnnaT

zany_toon is you ever decide to get mice please let me know. These are just four of a group of about 40 mice that have never had a home. The other lot are still at Furry Friends.

"'ahh something else to pee on my playstation controller'," Ah that made me laugh  Oh forgot to tell you, can you bring a carrier or something suitable to take them home in?

Midnight, I am picking up some more russians later! I wonder if we will have anymore as sweet as Dusty. How is she getting on?


----------



## xkimxo

I have a small cage that i use for vet trips so they can come home in that :smile5:

And for some reason a few of the the rats like to chew, sit on and pee on the tv remote or playstation controls i have no idea why, i have to put them far out of reach or when my back is turned they have them lol


----------



## Midnight

AAAwwww more Russians  can you post some piccys please Anna  and Dusty is doing just fine she loves her chocolate lol  i'll try and get some piccys of her but little madam is hard to take piccys of  x


----------



## zany_toon

AnnaT said:


> zany_toon is you ever decide to get mice please let me know. These are just four of a group of about 40 mice that have never had a home. The other lot are still at Furry Friends.


Don't worry, I've added you and the furry friends website to my list of "who to contact" for in future. At the moment I've just had to arrange a few multi mammate mice due to two of my boy fancies being really depressed or I would still have got some - but with the multis I think I'm going to have my hands full as they aren't exactly tame I really hope that you manage to find them all homes. It would be so much easier to figure out a way that I might be able to take them in if I was closer


----------



## zany_toon

xkimxo said:


> I have a small cage that i use for vet trips so they can come home in that :smile5:
> 
> And for some reason a few of the the rats like to chew, sit on and pee on the tv remote or playstation controls i have no idea why, i have to put them far out of reach or when my back is turned they have them lol


:lol: My mice love remotes as well, Kissifur and Mintola seem to think that the buttons are great for chewing


----------



## Akai-Chan

Glad to hear these girls have found a new home 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## AnnaT

Midnight said:


> AAAwwww more Russians  can you post some piccys please Anna  and Dusty is doing just fine she loves her chocolate lol  i'll try and get some piccys of her but little madam is hard to take piccys of  x


Don't you worry they will be posted up on here once I have them  I couldn't get them yesterday or today due to the snow  This means the ferrets who I have on reserve haven't gone as they were meant to make the journey today and I haven't been able to pick up the extra mce for Kim  We may have to change the date you are collecting Kim due to the weather. Not sure what its like near you but I can't even get out my road :S


----------



## AnnaT

zany_toon said:


> :lol: My mice love remotes as well, Kissifur and Mintola seem to think that the buttons are great for chewing


I think every pet of mine who has ever seen a remote thinks the same here!


----------



## AnnaT

Midnight said:


> AAAwwww more Russians  can you post some piccys please Anna  and Dusty is doing just fine she loves her chocolate lol  i'll try and get some piccys of her but little madam is hard to take piccys of  x


Just got them  They are big fat WW  VERY cute!


----------



## AnnaT

These mice have now gone to their new home


----------



## xkimxo

Collected the mice last night and they are gorgeous, Thank you to AnnaT.

I forgot how small mice were and was a bit worried about handling but when i got in they all had a little cuddle :smile5: I took 6 in the end and im keeping the names of the original 4 and i have named the 2 other girls, Tremble - shes all black and when i first held her she gave a little shake and the brown girl is called Carlsberg (my bf named her). They all seem to love their new cage and i watched them for a good few hours last night. Ill will post pics up soon when they have settled in a bit


----------



## AnnaT

xkimxo said:


> Collected the mice last night and they are gorgeous, Thank you to AnnaT.
> 
> I forgot how small mice were and was a bit worried about handling but when i got in they all had a little cuddle :smile5: I took 6 in the end and im keeping the names of the original 4 and i have named the 2 other girls, Tremble - shes all black and when i first held her she gave a little shake and the brown girl is called Carlsberg (my bf named her). They all seem to love their new cage and i watched them for a good few hours last night. Ill will post pics up soon when they have settled in a bit


Glad you are happy with them  Can you remember who is who? hehe! Like I said they are friendly, they just need to get used to being picked up, so try and gently scoop them up as often as you can and they will be fine. Can't wait to see photos


----------

